# help neededee pls



## Mogamad (29/3/18)

Hey goodafternun guys thnx for hveing the time to read my post...hey i just would like to ask if there is anyone tht mayb can asdist me with some juice and a spare tank if they hve pls i reside in cpt cape flats areas i knw im asking to much help but vaping has really kept me from the cigd but lately money hvent been on my side any help will be helpfull

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (29/3/18)

hi @Mogamad if you were in Joburg I would have assisted you with a tank at least.

a pity

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Mogamad (29/3/18)

Highly appreciate that u willing to help me bro thnx alot mayb there someone near to tht might be in need aswel...thnx alot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/18)

Paging pif master @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mogamad (29/3/18)

Yeah its just a pity but thsnx bro it means alot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (29/3/18)

Mogamad said:


> Yeah its just a pity but thsnx bro it means alot



no problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/3/18)

if you can get to table view i can sort you out with a tank but it uses premaid coils. might have a extra 100 ml of juice around

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan (29/3/18)

Pm sent

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (29/3/18)

@Mogamad If you go to @Moerse Rooikat I'd be happy to drop some juice off at his place for you, if that's ok with you @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## MrDeedz (29/3/18)

@Mogamad let me know if you sorted. I have a few bottles of juice which i have sampled 5.to 10 mls and not down my alley. If you still in need i can maybe send with a courier to cpt from jozi

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (29/3/18)

@Mogamad ........ I have a Serpent Mini RTA in perfect condition as well as a 100ml juice of your choice from my range.
Let me know when you in Bellville area.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

I am feeling rather p....... off. I received a PM from @Mogamad asking me to please courier the juice to him, because he is far from Tableview. Did the others who have offered to PIF juice also receive the same PM? 

Firstly, I live in Yzerfontein so I am also far from Tableview, but I was prepared to drive there and leave the juice for him to collect at @Moerse Rooikat, but no, that wasn't good enough. Wherever Mogamad lives can't be all that far - Cape Town is not the size of the USA. 

Secondly, no mention was made about paying the courier costs, which of course wouldn't be worth it. The courier costs would cost as much as a bottle of juice. So would I be expected to pay the courier costs? In your dreams! For someone who does not live in CT I would do that with pleasure, but not for someone who can fetch it himself.

My gut feeling? I suggest that someone is pulling a fast one and abusing the kindness of the PIF system @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mogamad (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> I am feeling rather p....... off. I received a PM from @Mogamad asking me to please courier the juice to him, because he is far from Tableview. Did the others who have offered to PIF juice also receive the same PM?
> 
> Firstly, I live in Yzerfontein so I am also far from Tableview, but I was prepared to drive there and leave the juice for him to collect at @Moerse Rooikat, but no, that wasn't good enough. Wherever Mogamad lives can't be all that far - Cape Town is not the size of the USA.
> 
> ...


Sorry nd I'm asking for forgiveness if was not clear nd surely my intentions is clear I'm not trying to ripp anyone of and not taking advantage of anyone tht is preparing to help nd I'm not here to scam or rip any one off al was asking was seeking help I don't still want to go into detail coz the way I can see tht u thought I was not going to ask for price of courier but t if u could think in general if I had money for courier thn I would've used it to buy juice but its okay nd yes I hve pm thee other guys tht was prepared on helping me the reason y I asked if it was possible if I could courier it was tht I'm not mobile nd hve to rely on public transport nd from where I am nd table view is vrek far I'm live more to Southfield side nd u mentioned tableview so thank u for being prepared to help me out but unfortunately I'm stranded thnx hey hve a good night further....

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

OK @Mogamad thank you for your explanation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

@Mogamad Please PM your address to me. I'll be happy to courier some juice to you next week, as the couriers don't work on weekends and public holidays. I'll check what I have, but what flavour profile do you prefer?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Mogamad (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Mogamad Please PM your address to me. I'll be happy to courier some juice to you next week, as the couriers don't work on weekends and public holidays. I'll check what I have, but what flavour profile do you prefer?


Thank u very much pls forgive me if I haven't been clear to u nd thnx for help me out nd thnx for understanding it really means a lot to me

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mogamad (30/3/18)

Mogamad said:


> Thank u very much pls forgive me if I haven't been clear to u nd thnx for help me out nd thnx for understanding it really means a lot to me
> 
> Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


7c Eric's walk parkwood est cape town
Cape town parkwood est 7c Eric's walk 7941

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mogamad (30/3/18)

Mogamad said:


> 7c Eric's walk parkwood est cape town
> Cape town parkwood est 7c Eric's walk 7941
> 
> Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


I like desert and fruity 2/3mg but I don't really mind I can't be choosy at this point beggers can't be choosers so anything will do thnx in advance

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Mogamad said:


> I like desert and fruity 2/3mg but I don't really mind I can't be choosy at this point beggers can't be choosers so anything will do thnx in advance
> 
> Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk



OK @Mogamad let me see what I've got. It's my pleasure to help you. Once I've couriered it (I'll phone the courier first thing on Tuesday) I'll send you the Waybill No.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> OK @Mogamad let me see what I've got. It's my pleasure to help you. Once I've couriered it (I'll phone the courier first thing on Tuesday) I'll send you the Waybill No.



@Mogamad What's your surname?


----------



## vicTor (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> OK @Mogamad let me see what I've got. It's my pleasure to help you. Once I've couriered it (I'll phone the courier first thing on Tuesday) I'll send you the Waybill No.



hats off to you lady !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mogamad (30/3/18)

vicTor said:


> hats off to you lady !


What is the waybill

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mogamad (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Mogamad What's your surname?


Neethling


Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (30/3/18)

Mogamad said:


> What is the waybill
> 
> Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


It's a tracking number should you need or want to track the parcel. ( It's like a paper trail )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mogamad (30/3/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> It's a tracking number should you need or want to track the parcel. ( It's like a paper trail )


Thnx brother I'm not so all stocked up with knowledge regarding these things l but thnx for schooling me

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

Ok everyone, a Mystery Box of juice was sent to Magamad today - plus a little something extra as a surprise! 

@Mogamad, I've already apologised to you on PM for having misjudged you - I had no idea of the transport difficulties that you face. However, I would like to apologise publicly as well. I'm truly very sorry, @Mogamad and I feel quite ashamed of myself. 

*EDIT: I spelt Mogamad's name incorrectly therefore he wasn't tagged as I'd intended. I've rectified it now.

Tagging the PIF Master @shaunnadan *

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Captain Chaos (3/4/18)

Well done @Hooked. It is gestures like this that makes it such a nice experience being on this forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/4/18)

Definitely don't feel ashamed of yourself @Hooked. I must admit that I agreed with your post before you knew the situation and what you have done now is amazing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (4/4/18)

give that gal @Hooked a bells LOL, Bravo! I have to give the requester acknowledgement as he inboxed me saying hes already sorted with juice and just needs a tank so its fine, where he could of been greedy and asked to still send my stuff with a courier, well i still have 15 bottles of unwanted local juice that were opened. perhaps I can help the next person in need.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> give that gal @Hooked a bells LOL, Bravo! I have to give the requester acknowledgement as he inboxed me saying hes already sorted with juice and just needs a tank so its fine, where he could of been greedy and asked to still send my stuff with a courier, well i still have 15 bottles of unwanted local juice that were opened. perhaps I can help the next person in need.



Yes, you're right @MrDeedz - @Mogamad wasn't greedy and he didn't - and still doesn't - know how much juice I've sent. Could be only one or two bottles. *I just wish that someone could help him with a tank. Isn't there someone out there who has a spare tank, please?*


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/4/18)

MrDeedz said:


> give that gal @Hooked a bells LOL, Bravo! I have to give the requester acknowledgement as he inboxed me saying hes already sorted with juice and just needs a tank so its fine, where he could of been greedy and asked to still send my stuff with a courier, well i still have 15 bottles of unwanted local juice that were opened. perhaps I can help the next person in need.


I know that none of them can possibly be Red Pill or SNLV18!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Yes, you're right @MrDeedz - @Mogamad wasn't greedy and he didn't - and still doesn't - know how much juice I've sent. Could be only one or two bottles. *I just wish that someone could help him with a tank. Isn't there someone out there who has a spare tank, please?*



I would - it just needs coils for a 2ml Melo III atomizer / tank. I don't really need it and I won't ever use it again. I rebuild my coils so I only have one. I don't have any spare coils to send with it.

Along with some juices that I don't really like (will send through to @Humbolt).

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I would - it just needs coils for a 2ml Melo III atomizer / tank. I don't really need it and I won't ever use it again. I rebuild my coils so I only have one. I don't have any spare coils to send with it.
> 
> Along with some juices that I don't really like (will send through to @Humbolt).



Oh, that's so wonderful @RainstormZA!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> I know that none of them can possibly be Red Pill or SNLV18!



@Captain Chaos You're right about the Red Pill, because I've never bought it. I don't like menthol.

This is what I sent:
Flavair - Mad Mango
Islander - Beach Bum
Mr O - Orange
Vapour Moutain - Litchi
Top Q - Mango
Esheli/World Wonders - Lemon Ice Tea (Sample that was given to me)
Wicked Wicks - Ruby Grapefruit
The E-Juice Co. - Turkish Delight
The E-Juice Co. - Wicks
Paulies - Pistachio Ice-cream
Paulies - Blueberry Cupcake
Mr Hardwicks - Debbie Does Doughnuts
Mr Hardwicks - Threesome (Neopolitan)
Skyblue - Happy Holidays

and the extra surprise was a Wicked Wicks cap

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/4/18)

@Hooked, I never liked menthol either, but when I tried Red Pill, I was hooked (no pun intended). It's become my ADV now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> @Hooked, I never liked menthol either, but when I tried Red Pill, I was hooked (no pun intended). It's become my ADV now.



@Captain Chaos I have tried Red Pill, but nope ... not for me. I like a little *mint* though and I love Nasty Juice - to me that's perfect.


----------



## Mogamad (5/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh, that's so wonderful @RainstormZA!


Hey lady hooked I don't knw how to thank u and express my gratitude I was left holding my head in my hands coz I was really excited to tear tht box apart due to excitement I was really happy and left in some tears for thee help from urside however this is my first time since started vaping two years ago that I can really vape various of flavers I could of really just afforded one 30/50 ml and tht was per
month nd some time I had to go with out juice evens had bought me once a 50ml VG just to keep me vaping truelly u really helped me out nd all thanks to those tht pinned u in my post I'm really grateful and salute u

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Captain Chaos I have tried Red Pill, but nope ... not for me. I like a little *mint* though and I love Nasty Juice - to me that's perfect.


Have you tried SNLV18? My other favourite.


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

Mogamad said:


> Hey lady hooked I don't knw how to thank u and express my gratitude I was left holding my head in my hands coz I was really excited to tear tht box apart due to excitement I was really happy and left in some tears for thee help from urside however this is my first time since started vaping two years ago that I can really vape various of flavers I could of really just afforded one 30/50 ml and tht was per
> month nd some time I had to go with out juice evens had bought me once a 50ml VG just to keep me vaping truelly u really helped me out nd all thanks to those tht pinned u in my post I'm really grateful and salute u
> 
> Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk



You're welcome. I know what it is like to struggle and it's not nice

I will have to see if I can try get some extra coils but no promises. If anyone donates old ec coils for eleaf atties, I can rebuild them and send you some.


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

Mogamad said:


> Hey lady hooked I don't knw how to thank u and express my gratitude I was left holding my head in my hands coz I was really excited to tear tht box apart due to excitement I was really happy and left in some tears for thee help from urside however this is my first time since started vaping two years ago that I can really vape various of flavers I could of really just afforded one 30/50 ml and tht was per
> month nd some time I had to go with out juice evens had bought me once a 50ml VG just to keep me vaping truelly u really helped me out nd all thanks to those tht pinned u in my post I'm really grateful and salute u
> 
> Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk



@Mogamad, I thank YOU because you gave me the opportunity to do something for the vaping community. It's been such a pleasure to do something for someone who really appreciates is, as you do. I put myself in your shoes and I think it must be so difficult to be able to buy only one juice a month - and sometimes not even that. What if you don't like what you bought - and unfortunately that is something that often happens. I'm just really happy for you and I hope that you will like most of the ones that I sent you. And now @RainstormZA has a tank for you so not to worry - we're getting you organised!  Wishing you many happy vapes!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked (5/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Have you tried SNLV18? My other favourite.



Oh sorry, didn't reply to that. Not yet, but I have a bottle. The flavour description doesn't say anything about menthol though. Does it have menthol?


----------



## Captain Chaos (5/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Oh sorry, didn't reply to that. Not yet, but I have a bottle. The flavour description doesn't say anything about menthol though. Does it have menthol?


No menthol at all. Try it. You'll love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/4/18)

I have some ec coils that I rebuild. Not using them so would love to give it. I am in southern suburbs so he can pick it up when he wants.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mogamad (5/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have some ec coils that I rebuild. Not using them so would love to give it. I am in southern suburbs so he can pick it up when he wants.


Assalaam faiyaz brother where u located brother and will the ec coils fit in the melo 

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/4/18)

Walekum asalam bro.. rylands. yes it will definately fit



Mogamad said:


> Assalaam faiyaz brother where u located brother and will the ec coils fit in the melo
> 
> Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I have some ec coils that I rebuild. Not using them so would love to give it. I am in southern suburbs so he can pick it up when he wants.



Mogamad can't pick it up - he doesn't have transport. That's why I couriered the juice to him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/18)

Hey I just thought about this. If Faiyaz drops off the coils with Mogamad, I can throw in a box of 0.3 ohm notch coils (10 coils) and a packet of UD cotton (5 pieces). Then Faiyaz can teach him how to rebuild them himself. 

I got them dirt cheap from the autumn clearance so I'm happy to give him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/4/18)

Works for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## r0ckf1re (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Ok everyone, a Mystery Box of juice was sent to Magamad today - plus a little something extra as a surprise!
> 
> @Mogamad, I've already apologised to you on PM for having misjudged you - I had no idea of the transport difficulties that you face. However, I would like to apologise publicly as well. I'm truly very sorry, @Mogamad and I feel quite ashamed of myself.
> 
> ...



LEGENDARY

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Works for me.



Perfect. I should be able to have it all shipped out from Monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt (6/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Walekum asalam bro.. rylands. yes it will definately fit


I'm in Belgravia, not too far from you. Maybe @RainstormZA can ship everything to you and I can pick up what I need from you? So she can save on shipping.

If thats ok with all involved, obviously.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/4/18)

I am ok with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (6/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> You're welcome. I know what it is like to struggle and it's not nice
> 
> I will have to see if I can try get some extra coils but no promises. If anyone donates old ec coils for eleaf atties, I can rebuild them and send you some.


Which e-leaf coil in particular?

I have pushed reply before reading the rest of the thread so apolagies If I have missed anything.
Would a UD Goblin mini and tank extension be of any help? Can go onto single coil and is cheaper to make Ni80 coils than buying eleaf ones?
I might also have 1m 26ga ni80

This is why I love this community. You guys all rock. 

Just tagging @Hooked in case you could help.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Which e-leaf coil in particular?
> 
> I have pushed reply before reading the rest of the thread so apolagies If I have missed anything.
> Would a UD Goblin mini and tank extension be of any help? Can go onto single coil and is cheaper to make Ni80 coils than buying eleaf ones?
> ...



Sorry I don't have enough coils to give away right now and I don't have any spare tanks at all


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Yes, it's great how everyone pulls together to help someone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (6/4/18)

Don't worry @87hunter I have 4 old and 1 new EC coil that I am going to give and will teach him to rebuild. That should keep @Mogamad going for a long time.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/18)

87hunter said:


> Which e-leaf coil in particular?
> 
> I have pushed reply before reading the rest of the thread so apolagies If I have missed anything.
> Would a UD Goblin mini and tank extension be of any help? Can go onto single coil and is cheaper to make Ni80 coils than buying eleaf ones?
> ...



Already sorted with Faiyaz donating and I'm sending Mogamad cotton/notch coils for rebuilding, as these are easy to rebuild with.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## 87hunter (6/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Already sorted with Faiyaz donating and sending Mogamad cotton/notch coils for rebuilding, as these are easy to rebuild with.


Awesome, shout if I can help, should be coming past NMR on thursday

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 87hunter (6/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Sorry I don't have enough coils to give away right now and I don't have any spare tanks at all


Sorry, bad wording, I have the above, but see its sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (6/4/18)

Well done to all of you. I wished I could help as well.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/4/18)

I quote this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Well done to all of you. I wished I could help as well.



You will one day ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

Mogamad said:


> Hey goodafternun guys thnx for hveing the time to read my post...hey i just would like to ask if there is anyone tht mayb can asdist me with some juice and a spare tank if they hve pls i reside in cpt cape flats areas i knw im asking to much help but vaping has really kept me from the cigd but lately money hvent been on my side any help will be helpfull


If you were in the jhb area I'd have assisted with a tank. 

Better luck next time buddy. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (7/4/18)

Ok actually my brother's kids are here til Monday so we will only be able to ship out on Tuesday as my mom goes to town once a week to work in the office.


----------



## vicTor (7/4/18)

Khutso said:


> If you were in the jhb area I'd have assisted with a tank.
> 
> Better luck next time buddy.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk



...lol, werent you begging for juice in another thread earlier ?

yet you have a tank to give away ?

hey man, sell that tank to buy juice till you get on your feet

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Khutso (7/4/18)

vicTor said:


> ...lol, werent you begging for juice in another thread earlier ?
> 
> yet you have a tank to give away ?
> 
> hey man, sell that tank to buy juice till you get on your feet


Begging is a pretty strong word, but okay. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/4/18)

@Mogamad please share ur number


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/4/18)

Would like to thank everyone for coming together to help @Mogamad. Showed him how to rewick the EC coils of the Melo3 from @RainstormZA. @Humbolt has given another RDA to him. He is all set for a long time now.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Humbolt (16/4/18)

Hope you enjoy your box of goodies @Mogamad

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 129233
> 
> Would like to thank everyone for coming together to help @Mogamad. Showed him how to rewick the EC coils of the Melo3 from @RainstormZA. @Humbolt has given another RDA to him. He is all set for a long time now.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar That's fantastic! And you, @Mogamad, you look like a cat who's just had a saucer of cream! And oh, that white dishdasha ... it takes me back to my years of living in Oman and I wish I could go back! One day I will meet you and @Faiyaz Cheulkar, 
InShaAllah

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (16/4/18)

Just wow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 129233
> 
> Would like to thank everyone for coming together to help @Mogamad. Showed him how to rewick the EC coils of the Melo3 from @RainstormZA. @Humbolt has given another RDA to him. He is all set for a long time now.



Thank you for taking the time to deliver to him and for teaching him the other stuff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thank you for taking the time to deliver to him and for teaching him the other stuff.


It's always a pleasure to help a fellow forumite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

Fantastic stuff to all involved!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mogamad (18/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thank you for taking the time to deliver to him and for teaching him the other stuff.


Good day to everyone thanks to each individual thy was taking part in assisting me and helping me out nd big thnx to Mr faiyaz in teaching how to rebuild the eleaf coils ur an awesome guy thnx again to everyone I highly appreciate it 

Sent from my VFD 100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------

